# how good is my cycle and wtf does comp,expert and elite mean?



## nico1995 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey who can tell me what comp and expert and elite after a cycles name means plz?,furthermore how good is axis' new aspect 70 hardtail model?(i am getting it just give a rating from 1-10 10 being best)


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

nico1995 said:


> Hey who can tell me what comp and expert and elite after a cycles name means plz?,furthermore how good is axis' new aspect 70 hardtail model?(i am getting it just give a rating from 1-10 10 being best)


Hey Nico,

Comp, Expert and Elite are Specialized's different trim levels...like the auto makers use LX, SX, GT, LE, SE, SLX, SLE, R/T, SRT, etc, etc, etc. The frames are basically the same, but there will be differences in the components (i.e. Shimano SLX components on one, XT on another and XTR on the third).

Can't give you any help on Axis, though...sorry


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the bike you mentioned and Google didn't turn up anything. About your first question;

It depends on the bike manufacturer, but *typically* the frames are the same for a given model name and the component specs are better as you go up from Comp at the bottom to Elite at the top. For example, you may have Shimano Deore components, V-Brakes or mechanical discs and a basic 80mm fork on the Comp, and Shimano XT or XTR components, hydraulic sdiscs, and a quality tunable fork on the Elite, and something inbetween on the Expert.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like Psycho Mike posted faster than me, but yeah, we're pretty much saying the same thing


----------



## gawillet (Feb 8, 2012)

You must be looking at Scott's. The rating goes, Comp, Team, Elite, Expert, Pro, RC, I think? They all have the same geometry but differ in parts, features and weight. Expert and up have carbon frames.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

It's difficult to rate how nice a bike is without knowing who will be riding it/what type of riding they're interested in. A bike that is "nice" for one rider can be totally useless for another. You can start by listing a few of the components (wheels, fork, derailleurs, shifters, brakes), how much riding experience you have and what type of riding you'd like to do, and we'll be able to offer some more helpful opinions.


----------



## nico1995 (Feb 19, 2012)

Frame
AXIS™ LIGHTWEIGHT, FORMED ALLOY FRAME. DISK SPECIFIC
Fork
SR SUNTOUR M2025 MLO COIL WITH LOCKOUT
Headset
VP DROP IN/ PRESS FIT
Stem
AXIS™ COMP OS
Handlebar
AXIS™ ALLOY COMP RIZER 31.8/700
Bar tape / grips
VELO MTB
Seatpost
AXIS™ ALLOY COMP 31.6
Seatclamp
PROMAX
Saddle
AXIS™ COMP
Brakes
PROMAX 907 HYDRAULIC DISK
Shift Lever left
SHIMANO ACERA RAPID FIRE PLUS TRIPLE
Shift Lever right
SHIMANO ACERA RAPID FIRE PLUS 8 SPEED
Front Derailleur
SHIMANO TX51
Rear Derailleur
SHIMANO ALIVEO 8 SPEED
Crankset
SR SUNTOUR ALLOY XCC 42-32-22T
BB
VP SEALED SQUARE TAPER
Pedals
VP STEEL CAGE MTB
Cassette
SHIMANO HG31 - 8 SPEED 11-30T
Chain
KMC Z-72
Hub front
AXIS™ DISK QR
Hub rear
AXIS™ DISK QR
Rims
AXIS™ DOUBLE WALL ALLOY
Spokes
STAINLESS STEEL
Nipples
BRASS
CST CAMBER 26 X 2.10
I am not allowed to post the link that takes you to citycycle.co.za which gives you the full specs. so i will write it here goes


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

2012 Axis A70 - 26 Hardtail - Scott


----------

